# why do people smoke?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Why do you think people smoke?? do you smoke? if so, why?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I smoke because I enjoy it, because it uses up time, and because it makes me look really really cool.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

What happens to your body if you stop smoking *right now*?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

are your serious kiirby?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I smoked to have something to do in lull time (whilst in public between classes, etc) and it reduced my anxiety.

I want to start up again. It's been about 9 years.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I think the first time is because they are posers. Then they just become addicted to nicotine.

I don't smoke, I didn't want to be a poser "Hey look at me, I'm smoking, I'm so mature and cool now".


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I asked three smokers this. The answer was, to satisfy the nicotine cravings.

They told me they derived no other benefit.
Seems like the most useless addiction ever.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, it made me fit in with all the other losers. Plus it went well with drink.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Lachlan said:


> are your serious kiirby?


Are there even any other reasons people start smoking?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

It seems to be a great way to get extra breaks at work. Some people where I used to work would take 10-15 minute breaks every hour. When I hired someone I made sure she didn't smoke. Then my boss hired someone she liked - a smoker. Then I was told she was allowed to get 30 minutes of paid break every day. I wasn't allowed that but my smoking bosses pet was.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

A lot of the time people associate smoking with being an adult. Often they were around people who smoked,like a parent. Everyone thinks they will quit eventually,they have no idea just how difficult that will be. Whatever pleasure is derived in the beginning is quickly mitigated by all the negatives which add up very quickly.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I have to agree with kiirby same reasons, but honestly i hate myself and my life i just dont care if i get lung cancer or any cancer so may as well just look cool and take up time/fit in with the smokers.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

cedward said:


> I think the first time is because they are posers. Then they just become addicted to nicotine.
> 
> I don't smoke, I didn't want to be a poser "Hey look at me, I'm smoking, I'm so mature and cool now".


I can honestly say I've never looked at a smoker and thought, "wow, this person looks so cool standing around with a cigarette like that." If anything, some of them look plain silly puffing out smoke.



scarpia said:


> It seems to be a great way to get extra breaks at work. Some people where I used to work would take 10-15 minute breaks every hour. When I hired someone I made sure she didn't smoke. Then my boss hired someone she liked - a smoker. Then I was told she was allowed to get 30 minutes of paid break every day. I wasn't allowed that but my smoking bosses pet was.


That must be so annoying. And this is just the situation at my workplace - the smokers go on more regular breaks than us non-smokers. One person who particularly annoys me is this woman who likes to mention how she stays overtime every day. She apparently thinks she's very hardworking. And I always think, well, considering she has a 15 minute break every hour, and spends a good portion of her office time chatting, I'm not sure she would get anything done if she _didn't_ stay overtime every day.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

to get breaks at work
the golden age of hollywood glamorized smoking ridiculously
when paul henreid lights two cigarettes and hands one to bette davis in _now, voyager_
nicotine withdrawal sucks so bad
the natural accompaniment to coffee
nicotine withdrawal sucks so ****ing bad
easy way to instantly have an excuse to leave any situation
something to do with your hands
awkward silences become filled
easier to meet people who need to bum a smoke or a light and then feel obligated to stand next to you and make small talk
what else can you really do while queueing?
gives yourself an excuse to take short breaks during all-nighters so that you don't go blind from staring at the computer screen
the natural accompaniment to term papers
it's really nice to smoke and drink. i don't know why.
james dean smoked. ergo, smoking is cool.
don't have money for food? smoke. it'll kill your appetite.
helps with the anxiety. it really does.
smoking high-quality cigarettes can actually be a consistently pleasant experience even when you're already thoroughly addicted. nat shermans are my faves.
there is nothing like that first cigarette with your first cup of coffee in the morning to wake you up.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Lachlan said:


> are your serious kiirby?


Well yeah, apart from the looking cool bit. That's merely a coincidental benefit.



cedward said:


> I think the first time is because they are posers. Then they just become addicted to nicotine.
> 
> I don't smoke, I didn't want to be a poser "Hey look at me, I'm smoking, I'm so mature and cool now".


For me, it was more to do with boredom. A compulsion to defy authority. Everyone says don't smoke, so what's the natural thing to do?

I think peer pressure's a large part of it as well. Once most of my friends were spending their breaktimes at school going out for rollies, it's kind of inevitable that I'm gonna join them.



VagueResemblance said:


> I asked three smokers this. The answer was, to satisfy the nicotine cravings.
> 
> They told me they derived no other benefit.
> Seems like the most useless addiction ever.


Smoking is nice. Feel free to accuse me of being in denial, but it's actually enjoyable, addictions aside. I'm not addicted ("hur hur heard that one before lol"), I've stopped plenty of times, and I can say that the pleasure I derive from smoking doesn't come from a need to satisfy an addiction, but from the relaxation and warmness a cigarette gives you.

Ask any smoker who's given up for a few years, all traces of nicotine out of their body, if they'd still enjoy a smoke now. Of course they would. The addiction is what makes people smoke more, not what makes them start first place.



bezoomny said:


> to get breaks at work
> the golden age of hollywood glamorized smoking ridiculously
> when paul henreid lights two cigarettes and hands one to bette davis in _now, voyager_
> nicotine withdrawal sucks so bad
> ...


Yup, all these are truth. Emboldened ones more significantly. There's been times when someone asking me for a light has been the only conversation initiation in my day. Which is pretty weak intit.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

For some it relaxes them, for some people it's a way to get away from more harmful habits.

I started smoking when I was 17, I was curious about what it was like. So I tried. I helps me relax more, especially in social situations. Plus since I started smoking I don't turn to self harm anymore. I mean sure people consider that a form of self harm I suppose. But it's better than cutting yourself and making the wrong move with it. But this is just me, everyone has their own reasons.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> to get breaks at work
> the golden age of hollywood glamorized smoking ridiculously
> when paul henreid lights two cigarettes and hands one to bette davis in _now, voyager_
> nicotine withdrawal sucks so bad
> ...


My thoughts exactly haha. Nothing beats your first cigarette of the day. Plus when I'm in social situations it gives me something to focus on. Something to do with my hands so I'm not standing there visably shaking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I was seven, and I even told this to my mother recently, I saw a cigarette that my dad left on the nightstand as he was washing up. I took a puff, coughed for 15 minutes, and have never touched a lit cigarette since.

Preventative action :lol.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

:b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Now I want a ***, now.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

So it seems as though somehow in the mind smoking is something that is made out to be an alluring thing?


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to smoke when I drank because it gave me something to do with my hands. I love distractions, anything to keep people from focusing on me. Irrationally, I felt like smoking hid me from others. I still use distractions like eating, drinking, chewing gum, chewing on a pencil, etc.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Lachlan said:


> So it seems as though somehow in the mind smoking is something that is made out to be an alluring thing?


Yes, it would seem so.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I started smoking around the age of 14/15 to fit in with my peers - prolly a big mistake on my part - 8 years later and i still haven't stopped. I was quite young to start but i don't chain smoke - i can go days without it, and then something will p*** me off and the first thing i want is a cigarette.

Nicotine is very addictive but i find it relaxing too. I want to give up eventually, but i have 40 boxes of duty-free smokes in my room that i need to get through first - booya!


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Cigarettes? I smoke them only sometimes when I drink beer cause it's like peanut butter and jelly. If I go 3 months without drinking then its 100% sure I haven't smoked a cigarette in those 3 months. I would never spend a dime on a pack if I wasn't drunk or my friend wanted me to bring some cause there was too much beer already.

Pot? I smoke it cause it makes me more talkative, relaxes me, makes me enjoy music, television, youtube, and food a lot more. It makes me laugh at stupid stuff and makes me think about things I would normally feel too "busy" to think of. For someone who doesn't have much to do in life, it's definitely a good way to have a good time and pass time.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I buy a pack of cigarettes maybe every two months. I like to smoke on rare occasion just because things feel tedious and I want to shake things up once in a while. I figure as long as I'm single and I'm responsible it doesn't matter. 

I don't find it hard to not get addicted either- mostly because it's not THAT great. It's just kind of something I do to amuse myself from time to time.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

If we're talking tobacco, the act itself is very relaxing and it tastes good (though it depends on what exactly you're smoking; to use a food analogy, some stuff tastes awful like eating a pile of excrement, other stuff is passable like junk food, while other stuff is just divine like an expensive meal at a prestigious restaurant with a glass of expensive wine).

Yes it is sort of addictive and if you do it regularly and you will almost certainly die from cancer eventually if you keep it up for long enough (though some of the oldest people in the world have smoked tobacco daily for most of their life right up until their death from totally unrelated causes), but you're going to die eventually anyway, so you might as well do it before you lose control of your bowels.

The addictive properties are quite overstated and only exacerbated by the fact that it's cheap and readily available. If less addictive, more pleasurable alternatives were marketed in place of tobacco, almost everyone would quit in a heartbeat. I can go for weeks or sometimes months without smoking, and I'll only start again when somebody offers me one or I'm hopelessly drunk, then I'll buy some tobacco and make go back to smoking one or two a day until it's gone, rinse and repeat. This doesn't count for cigars, which I'll smoke whenever I've got some, but that's not very often because I don't like cheap ones and can't justify spending loads of money on good ones all the time.


Weed on the other hand; it tastes good, makes you feel good, and has very few consequences. If you need a readily available (provided you know people who smoke and can get connections through them, but smokers aren't exactly hard to find), clean buzz without a hangover, making a fool of yourself and without destroying brain cells, it's just the default go-to. It doesn't even need to be debated or discussed in depth, it's just the perfect substance for almost any situation, and smoking is the most pleasurable way to consume it.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I've never smoked. Never even tried it. I know it's unhealthy, blah blah blah... but sometimes I am smoking in my dreams when I'm asleep. I've always wanted to know what this means in dream language, anyone know?
I also love the smell of cigarette smoke. For some reason I find the smell of stale beer and cigarettes both really comforting.
...if it wasn't for the fear of dying a horrible smoke related death, then I'd no doubt be a smoker.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Started initially to fit in a bit. Then I thought it relaxes me and might help against my anxiety. But it doesnt really. It just costs a fortune and is definitely something that I need to quit. ASAP


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

smoking takes the edge off


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's delightfully moreish, I only smoke on rare occasions now, but I used to smoke pretty regularly from age 15 or so.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought it was cool. Then I pretty much got addicted. I also smoke cigarettes primarily because I smoke marijuna. If I didn't smoke weed I don't think I would even smoke cigarettes no more. 

BTW: Newports = Best Cigarettes Ever

PEACE!


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Why? because they somehow managed to see it as cool and then they got addicted, or, as some would prefer to say, they just like it....

I read something about a smoker today that pissed me off. This lady had lung problems and diabetes pretty severely and her excuse for not taking her meds for her lung problem was that it was too difficult for her to move to get to them. She also stated that she smoked 2.5 packs of cigs per day.

Now how the **** do you have the ability to get to your 2.5 packs of cigs per day and not your medicine? And she thinks she deserves government assistance with her help problems. :bah


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Great. said:


> Why? because they somehow managed to see it as cool and then they got addicted, or, as some would prefer to say, they just like it....
> 
> I read something about a smoker today that pissed me off. This lady had lung problems and diabetes pretty severely and her excuse for not taking her meds for her lung problem was that it was too difficult for her to move to get to them. She also stated that she smoked 2.5 packs of cigs per day.
> 
> Now how the **** do you have the ability to get to your 2.5 packs of cigs per day and not your medicine? And she thinks she deserves government assistance with her help problems. :bah


Alright, calm your little boots down. You clearly haven't read the thread, or you're simply refusing to acknowledge anything anyone says as something other than the ramblings of an addiction slave, so please don't expect anyone to respond to your comment with anything more than mockery.

And in terms of addicts being undeserving of government help, you're completely right. When someone becomes addicted to something promoted and advertised everywhere for generations, seen as fashionable by almost everyone, and with short term benefits but long term health risks, they deserve everything they get. **** em. The government don't owe them anything. Same goes for alcoholics, heroin addicts, the morbidly obese, bulimics. Why don't they just help themselves? They're all just scrounging off the taxpayer.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

kiirby said:


> And in terms of addicts being undeserving of government help, you're completely right. When someone becomes addicted to something promoted and advertised everywhere for generations, seen as fashionable by almost everyone, and with short term benefits but long term health risks, they deserve everything they get. **** em. The government don't owe them anything. Same goes for alcoholics, heroin addicts, the morbidly obese, bulimics. Why don't they just help themselves? They're all just scrounging off the taxpayer.


That's kind of ironic since you are 18 and have barely contributed to taxes if any at all, but yet such have a cold-hearted opinion. I also didn't realize that addicts weren't tax payers, are they some special class of people that are exempt from paying taxes?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> That's kind of ironic since you are 18 and have barely contributed to taxes if any at all, but yet such have a cold-hearted opinion. I also didn't realize that addicts weren't tax payers, are they some special class of people that are exempt from paying taxes?


Re-read what I wrote. Sense the tone.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Re-read what I wrote. Sense the tone.


Ah. My bad.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Alright, calm your little boots down. You clearly haven't read the thread, or you're simply refusing to acknowledge anything anyone says as something other than the ramblings of an addiction slave, so please don't expect anyone to respond to your comment with anything more than mockery.
> 
> And in terms of addicts being undeserving of government help, you're completely right. When someone becomes addicted to something promoted and advertised everywhere for generations, seen as fashionable by almost everyone, and with short term benefits but long term health risks, they deserve everything they get. **** em. The government don't owe them anything. Same goes for alcoholics, heroin addicts, the morbidly obese, bulimics. Why don't they just help themselves? They're all just scrounging off the taxpayer.


She was not asking for help with her addiction, she was asking to have some one take care of her. I should have been more clear. If she was asking for help with her addiction I would say good for her, but she really just wants to be a lazy ***. I think the fact that she is too lazy to get to her meds supports the idea that she's a lazy *** (she says she can't get to them but if she can get to her cigs I think she's making excuses/trying to get people to feel sorry for her).

I get that society influences people to behave in certain ways (influencing people to think smoking is cool for example), but I think people have a responsibility to themselves to take care of themselves. If this means reading cigarette labels, food labels, seeking education regarding your health/future/etc.....then that is what we have to do.

I don't think the mentality that it is society's fault that this or that happens and society should fix all our problems is a good one. Where is it going to get you? Who is society/the government anyway? It's just a bunch of people that includes you and if you don't take a stand for yourself why should anybody else? I mean that as a general "you" not a personal attack. I just think people should work on their problems (seeking help is a good idea as well even if it is subsidized by the government) rather than asking for government handouts to keep them alive in the bad habits they choose to dwell in.

My boots are calm, don't worry.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ohh i'm going out for a smoke now mmmmmm


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Alright, calm your little boots down. You clearly haven't read the thread, or you're simply refusing to acknowledge anything anyone says as something other than the ramblings of an addiction slave, so please don't expect anyone to respond to your comment with anything more than mockery.


Well I happen to think her post was rather reasonable.



Great. said:


> I get that society influences people to behave in certain ways (influencing people to think smoking is cool for example), but I think people have a responsibility to themselves to take care of themselves. If this means reading cigarette labels, food labels, seeking education regarding your health/future/etc.....then that is what we have to do.


I absolutely agree with this. I wish people would stop saying "baa baaa" so often and instead, think with their own heads for a change.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I smoked off and on until I was 23 or so and finally was able to quit.

I used it as a coping method for anxiety as I could escape at any time for a smoke...works as a good excuse if you need to disappear for a few minutes. The side effects greatly out weigh the benefits though...obviously. I got into the habit of drinking and smoking and they seem to go hand in hand, I had to quit drinking as well. 

Lost all my friends around that time, but it was only a matter of time before people would have figured out I'm not normal anyways I guess.... :blank


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I've always thought that smoking itself, as an action, is the most addictive part. People seem to think that it's the nicotine or whatever chemicals inside. Maybe for some, but for the most part I think that's false.

I wasn't much of a smoker, but I have smoked socially. Maybe half a pack my whole life? I really enjoyed the action of smoking. Didn't like smoke much, and especially didn't care for the smell or unhealthy feeling, but there was just something about smoking that felt goooood.

It's something to do. It's a simple task, and that's what I enjoyed about it.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

veron said:


> Well I happen to think her post was rather reasonable.
> 
> I absolutely agree with this. I wish people would stop saying "baa baaa" so often and instead, think with their own heads for a change.


Thank you.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Great. said:


> She was not asking for help with her addiction, she was asking to have some one take care of her. I should have been more clear. If she was asking for help with her addiction I would say good for her, but she really just wants to be a lazy ***. I think the fact that she is too lazy to get to her meds supports the idea that she's a lazy *** (she says she can't get to them but if she can get to her cigs I think she's making excuses/trying to get people to feel sorry for her).
> 
> I get that society influences people to behave in certain ways (influencing people to think smoking is cool for example), but I think people have a responsibility to themselves to take care of themselves. If this means reading cigarette labels, food labels, seeking education regarding your health/future/etc.....then that is what we have to do.
> 
> ...


Okay, I misunderstood the original story, unnecessary rage et al, so apologies.

But still, I think your assertion that government shouldn't protect those in it is pretty counter intuitive. Our society was born on the concept that those in it are entitled to care from it. What you're saying sounds dangerously medeival, pre welfare reform ish. Funnily enough, people can't be trusted to make the right decision. And, through the taxes they pay, and the contribution they make to society, those stupid people are entitled to help, as of course they should be, no matter how nonsensical it may seem.

Bringing it back to smoking, I think it's less of a big deal when, in this country anyway, the amount that tobacco products are taxed internalises the externalities that arise from them. Tax revenue from cigarettes covers the cost to the healthcare system from smoking related illnesses. Now I'm not trying to say that this is right, but I think, given the situation we're in, it's a much better alternative than telling people to sort themselves out, because that's only going to worsen society's problems.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Robot the Human said:


> I've always thought that smoking itself, as an action, is the most addictive part. People seem to think that it's the nicotine or whatever chemicals inside. Maybe for some, but for the most part I think that's false.


You have never been addicted to it, so you don't even know. You become chemically dependent on it. I have kicked the habit years ago, but nic fits are baaaad!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Cigs go very well with alcohol.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I liked the little nic kick at first. Now I just like the morning kick and it gives me something to do when I'm bored. It's also a way I've met people in the past. Right now I'm kind of hit or miss on whether I want to continue smoking or not but it's been a while and I get significant withdrawals if I stop. I've cut down to around half a pack a day or so so it's not destroying my wallet. Goes will with alcohol and gives me a few minutes alone.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Because it's pleasurable and temporarily helps with anxiety/concentration without being intoxicating like my other medications of choice (weed, alcohol, MDMA, etc).

I admit it can be somewhat addictive, especially when combined with drink and social situations, but personally when I'm at home I'm fine with 1-2 a day or none at all and when I run out, I have no compulsion to go out and buy more. I usually just leech off of friends when I go out anywhere and then pay them back by buying drinks.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

'cuz it's cool.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I never have been a smoker and never will. It's just a waste of money and completely bad for your health. So ****ing retarded. Not to mention it smells like ****. Money could be better spent on other things you actually need.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I used to smoke when I drank beer and ONLY when I drank beer. I would never buy a pack for myself or anything like that, only in parties. I guess my mind always knew from the start that cigars sucked so I knew I wouldn't ever get addicted. Now I never ever smoke regardless if I am drinking, unless your talking about weed.....I'll smoke that till both my thumb and index finger have no more prints haha


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I used to smoke flavored tobacco because it tasted good, killed my appetite, and it was a little something I could look forward to. I still smoke when I drink (if I can) but I mean...it's way too expensive to make it a habit.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I've tried cigarettes a few times in my life, but I hate the smell and taste. They're are also crazy expensive. My father was a heavy smoker and died young (at 50, partly due to the smoking), so I'm glad I've stayed away from them.

Spending time with my in-laws, however, makes me want to smoke - partly for a break, partly for stress relief, and partly because it would just piss them off.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Pacifier


----------



## Adam H (Mar 21, 2011)

I smoke because I enjoy it.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I tend to smoke when I stress a lot, lately I have been so I took up the habit again. I can stop anytime I want though, I just don't get addicted to smoking. I know it sounds crazy but I don't.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably because it's massively addictive.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Because I am addicted and I'm so used to the action on putting my hands to my mouth also I am not in a position mentally where I am ready to quit.

I know it's bad and unhealthy for me
It costs way too much and is rising higher to prevent ppl from being able to afford it.
I would love to have the strength and strong desire to quit but I'm sorry I just don't right now.

Ppl that have never been smokers don't understand how addictive it is and how much smoking can control one's life. I never used to when I was younger and used to constantly be angry at my parents for spending so much money on cigarettes.

It calms me down because when I'm not smoking my nicotine levels are low, therefore I get stressed. Then I have a smoke and the levels are up again so that's where the "calmness" comes from. It's not actually the smoke itself that eases stress. If you know what I mean?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I went through I very brief stint of smoking and as much as I hate to admit it, its very helpful for stress. Luckily I never formed a regular habit and it tastes like garbage so it wasn't to difficult for me to quit


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I quit smoking five weeks ago. I liked doing it because I'm a nervous person in general, and it gave me something to occupy my hands with, I guess. I'm glad I quit, and I feel better physically, but I still miss it sometimes.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing? Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

mimcofied said:


> I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing? Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


Nope, I don't think it looks cool. As a matter of fact, I always avoided smoking in public because I think it looks trashy.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't bear it :b I guess it helps you fit in with certain groups though, leading to so many kids starting. I would neverrrr do it.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I am trying to give up but let me make one thing clear, despite the fact that it is literally killing them, smokers are more interesting in general than non-smokers.

The smoking crowd outside a building has got all kinds of people who have a personality that says **** it I'm going to smoke. You get punks, goths, other people into really good music, artists, actors, or just people who are normal looking but with a live life on the edge personality.

The reason why people smoke? It's an addiction. I used to look up to a guy called Kev Sinclair, in school. He wore a denim jacket, played the guitar, always skipped classes so he could be with girls. Then one day outside school he offers me a cigarette, I took it. The addiction begins.

The addiction I can only describe feels like a thirst except not for water, for nicotine.

I'm going to try the Allen Carr book because I've tried all the smoking cessation methods, gum, inhaler, and patches, and it did not work. There's a statistic out there that says smoking is as addictive as heroin. That may sound incorrect but I think it is the same, it's just that the withdrawal from heroin is incredibly much worse.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

mimcofied said:


> I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing? Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


Personally I couldn't give a crap about my health as long as my brain is intact and I'm not blind/deaf/paralysed/an amputee.

And nobody should whine about second hand smoke if they're willing to live in a city or be around cars.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I smoke cigs when I'm drunk...mostly because I've been drinking, it's not something I would do sober. It gives me a good head buzz (one cig will put me on my *** sometimes if I've drank enough)...and I wouldn't say it's cool but there's definitely a bonding element about breaking away from the pack and going outside with someone to smoke.

Hookah on the other hand is wonderful.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't like smokers. It's a turn off for me and i've never done it before


----------



## lilblu (Mar 22, 2011)

mimcofied said:


> I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing? Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


I guess you've never seen that video of actress Stephanie March smoking. Dang! That was hot! It almost made me (and a ton of other people) want to start smoking. If a cigarette company could use that video as an advertisement, business would be booming.

I think some women smoke because it helps them stay thin. I've noticed that once they stop smoking, they seem to gain a lot of weight.

I don't smoke and never will. My grandparents used to smoke and lived in a very small house. Their walls are supposed to be white but turned yellow from smoking. I used to go home from there smelling absolutely disgusting. The worst thing is when they left a clean skillet laying on the counter overnight and I used it to make a grilled cheese sandwich. The sandwich tasted like stale cigarettes and I nearly vomited.

Interestingly, my grandfather gave up smoking due to a health problem. He decided that since smoking and drinking beer go together, that he would give up beer too. Now he's not any fun anymore. He won't play cards with us because he can't drink or smoke. Weird.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I smoke. It helps me sometimes when I just need to relax a little. I don't do it a lot and I think I could quit whenever I want to. I like to smoke on slightly cold, windy days after a rain, and listen to some music. I hate smoking on sunny hot days. Bleh.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

mimcofied said:


> I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing? Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


My dad has been smoking for well over 30 years and doesn't have any health problems, nor does he have cancer. My friends mom has been smoking for 20 something years and she died but not from smoking.

Some are at more risk than others when it comes to smoking, but that does not mean that if you smoke you will get cancer. It's a risk you take, just like when you take some pills, there are warnings about the side effects of those pills but people still take them.

I for one do smoke but I don't recommended to anyone.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i really wish you would ask this question to the grade 9 fetuses at my old high school who used to smoke in front of the school, up against the wall w/ the seniors. f**k, i hate the kids in my high school. 

mainly, people smoke or...rather, start smoking because they think it gives them an edgy reputation (at least that's how i see it).


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> i really wish you would ask this question to the grade 9 fetuses at my old high school who used to smoke in front of the school, up against the wall w/ the seniors. f**k, i hate the kids in my high school.
> 
> mainly, people smoke or...rather, start smoking because they think it gives them an edgy reputation (at least that's how i see it).


Grade 9 fetuses.... Hahaha, that's a great line. Smoking is only cool when I start doing it, and since I'll never smoke (cigarettes) it will never be cool.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

daniel1989 said:


> I never have been a smoker and never will. It's just a waste of money and completely bad for your health. So ****ing retarded. Not to mention it smells like ****. Money could be better spent on other things you actually need.


I actually like the smell of smoke.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

When I was in HS, I thought it looked cool. Never did it though, family probably wouldn't forgive me.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't smoke anymore :yay
I used to work in a gas station and had lots of easy access to cigarettes. I was very curious to see what the big old fuss was about because I knew so many people that smoked. What happened was that I tried one, and basically got addicted off of that one. [First cigarette was Camel Frost - minty fresh] This is also coupled with the fact that my dad used to be a hardcore smoker as well.

That one cigarette a day multiplied into like ten cigarettes a day as college work got more difficult, and as I attempted to balance that with work and internships. It became a habit and I was so dependent on cigarettes to start my day and calm me down. Plus my friends all did it making it even worse. But it is fun to have social smoke breaks with friends during study breaks at 2 in the morning. You kind of build that kinship with people by bumming cigs off of each other. If they weren't there at 2 AM studying I would be alone smoking, drinking coffee, listening to my IPOD.

I'd be a huge liar if I said that I didn't think I looked cool and badass when I smoked.

Now that I've completely done with cigarettes I save a bunch of money, I don't snore anymore, and I don't smell like sh*t anymore. I don't have to hide cigarettes and lighters and all my guilt from my parents. I don't feel so trashy anymore. Unforunately I now hate coffee because I associate it with the bad taste cigs give you in your mouth.

Nowadays I feel great. I can breathe in the fresh air.


----------



## Balloons (Mar 25, 2011)

Eh started when i was like 16 with friends out of curiosity and thinking its cool. I've really learned to love smoking but i hate it because of the money and health problems. 

I've tried to quit so many times i hate it


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I used to smoke marijuana 24/7 after that it was alcohol but I never understood why people get hooked on cigerettes, you don't get anything out of it, you don't get high, drunk, buzzed, tweaked nothing so why bother doing it????????????????????????????


----------



## Balloons (Mar 25, 2011)

Addiction

After doing something 20 times every day for a while you grow really attached to it. You make tons of little rituals with it (when you wake up, eat, before bed, driving, coffee, etc). It's kind of the same as someone who drinks coffee every morning.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

" I smoke because it gives me knowledge"

I don't know it was a random quote from a NPC in GTA- Vice City...yes I'm a nerd.

I used to smoke and it was peer pressure and later on when I got older it was because I liked drinking and smoking. I quit drinking/smoking at the same time at 22 and shockingly enough my SA worsened around that time.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I actually like the smell of smoke.


i don't smoke, but i love the smell of it too. i don't mind it one bit. :hs


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Yuck!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Creatures of habit.

Why do people do anything?


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

So back in high school during a math class A kid tells me that he wants to start smoking. So I ask him why and he responds..... "cause its cool" :blank


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I smoke because I enjoy it, because it uses up time, and because it makes me look really really cool.


How does it make you look cool if you smoke :O  There are more negative effects of it rather then positive. :idea


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, well I think smoking is gross for a variety of reasons, but I understand why people do it I think.

1. Smoking helps you to socialize. 

Asking someone for a light is an automatic ice breaker. Talking to strangers and making friends is always a hard thing to start doing (even for a lot of non-SA people). Bumming smokes or asking someone for a light gives you an automatic in with them, and an excuse to spend a little time with them and get to know them. People who don't smoke don't have this social tool.

2. Smoking is relaxing

I've never smoked a cigarette, but I've smoked hookah, and it's a great feeling for someone with anxiety. It's kind like the relief of inhibitions you get from drinking, but without the part where you turn into a complete idiotic dumbass. 

Obviously there are horrible cons to smoking (cancer, $$, having to smoke outside, and it probably causes more anxiety when you're not smoking, because you're always thinking about when you can get your next smoke). But I understand why someone might want to do it.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

*stressed smoker*

My dad was/is a heavy smoker, so I think I got semi-hooked just growing up with him. When I moved out, I kept having vivid dreams of wanting to smoke and actually smoking, to the point that I finally started. I find that I smoke when I'm particularly stressed out, but it's not great because it fouls up my tastebuds and makes me cough for a day after.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

I think one of the lesser known things known about anxiety and smoking is that smoking is also essentially a breathing exercise. You generally concentrate on slowly breathing in and out while you do it, so it helps you keep calm. Maybe you can do something similar, or just use an electronic cigarette or something?


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

Addler said:


> My dad was/is a heavy smoker, so I think I got semi-hooked just growing up with him. When I moved out, I kept having vivid dreams of wanting to smoke and actually smoking, to the point that I finally started. I find that I smoke when I'm particularly stressed out, but it's not great because it fouls up my tastebuds and makes me cough for a day after.


Feel Sorry for you.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

For a brief time I was a casual smoker and my reasons for smoking were socializing (when everyone else around me was smoking it was easier if I lit up as well), the buzz, and because it gave me a reason to sit outside in the sun (I know I could just as easily sit outside without a cig, but I'm much more likely to do it if if I have a purpose).


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand what you mean by the second hand smoke thing.

Anyone ever smoke those clove cigarettes called Blacks? Me and my old smoking buddies used to say it tasted like Christmas.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i for some reason like to smoke cigs when i plan on getting drunk


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I love second hand smoke. Smoking gave me something to do in college. I miss it.


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought a pack on my 18th birthday out of curiosity. I liked the buzz it would give me at first, and I only smoked about 4-5 cigarettes a day for the first couple of months. Nobody but my parents even knew I smoked until my mom blurted it out at my graduation party. Now I'm addicted, but it's still relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I smoke. I only smoke rollies though with filters as one, its better for you in the long run without the adding in off the crap they put into straights, doesn't cost as much and rolling is obsessively stimulating for the hands. 

I hate comments like "I hate smokers and I have never or never will smoke" - well in that case you have no grounds to judge in my books. I used to be the same but hahahaha how ignorant. I tell you, Constantine wouldn't be half as enjoyable were it not for the Chain Smoking Keanu Reeves coughing out his lungs every 5 minutes in excessive delight.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I started smoking pretty much to look cool, and then I got hooked, just like a bad television advert.

I've wised up now but, I don't find them very habit forming anymore. I mean I still have a cigarette, like once a month or so, sometimes less (which I guess is a habit of sorts I guess, hmm I should probably give up completely). 

But that's just cause I enjoy them so much, those things are wonderful man, make your fingers go really tingly the first couple of times when your tolerance to nicotene is low. Shame it's a horrible carcinogenic, and they're taxed so heavily. 

Smoking is a mugs game really though, I mean you're doing absolutely no good to anything

I wonder if there is something psychological in wanting to play with death, or am I just a plonker with a keyboard?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> I understand what you mean by the second hand smoke thing.
> 
> Anyone ever smoke those clove cigarettes called Blacks? Me and my old smoking buddies used to say* it tasted like Christmas.*


I'm going to use that in conversation and pretend like it's mine.

:idea

I suck, haha


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

lilblu said:


> I guess you've never seen that video of actress Stephanie March smoking. Dang! That was hot! It almost made me (and a ton of other people) want to start smoking. If a cigarette company could use that video as an advertisement, business would be booming.
> 
> I think some women smoke because it helps them stay thin. I've noticed that once they stop smoking, they seem to gain a lot of weight.
> 
> ...


It's the other way around. They gain weight because they were smokers and then stopped. A lot of the time when someone drops one obsessive habit, they pick up another in its place. Food is a common culprit.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> I smoke. I only smoke rollies though with filters as one, its better for you in the long run without the adding in off the crap they put into straights, doesn't cost as much and rolling is obsessively stimulating for the hands.


Same, though I wouldn't say it's any healthier. The reason straights burn so different is because they have crumbled up, bottom of the bag dried up rubbish in them which burns really quickly and tastes nasty and they have that really thick paper. Rolling is fun though, really satisfying. Also you smoke less when you roll your own because you only go to the effort if you really want one.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

This thread just made me want to smoke in a weird way lol. I've only smoked very rarely. I used to be really anti smoking but I realised how judgemental and hypocritical that is. And when it comes to addictions I'm surprised at some people here's attitudes. We're all suffering from a psychological illness to some degree and to think of someone as disgusting or to state that you don't like someone because they're a "smoker" is a bit ridiculous and well, disgusting.


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

Bonzu said:


> ditto


On the Contrary i hate its smell. it gives me a feeling of Run Lola Run  Lol :clap


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Same, though I wouldn't say it's any healthier. The reason straights burn so different is because they have crumbled up, bottom of the bag dried up rubbish in them which burns really quickly and tastes nasty and they have that really thick paper. Rolling is fun though, really satisfying. Also you smoke less when you roll your own because you only go to the effort if you really want one.


naaa mate. It is healthier for sure as all your putting in is tobacco - as long as you haven't got the baccy from a questionable source, it is better as you can say how much goes into a single tab and hasn't got all the chemicals i.e arsenic from straights shoved in as well.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Rolling (shag cut) stuff has crap sprayed on it as well unless you get that American Spirit stuff which tastes nasty and dries out real quick. It's just a myth that it's healthier, also the filters for rolling are way smaller. You do smoke less though unless you roll them really fat.

They spray crap on cigarette tobacco to cure it quickly and keep it moist, then use the fluffier stuff for rolling baccy and the scraps at the bottom for straights. The only way to get non-sprayed tobacco is to buy properly cured pipe tobacco or use the filler from cigars, but they both taste horrible in cigarettes and don't burn properly (pipe tobacco burns too slowly and cigar filler burns too fast cause it's meant to be densely packed and not have much oxygen pulled through it).


----------



## Chinga (Apr 30, 2011)

mimcofied said:


> I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing? Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


Wow, been brainwashed much? My entire family smoked.. all died well into their 90s with no ill effects. I grow so tired of brainwashed little sheep parroting everything they hear in the media when the facts seem to stack up against it.

And please please please dont hand me the line of the "mythical dragon of second hand smoke".. that in and of itself is a bad joke.

I smoke because I enjoy it, I smoke to keep self righteous people like yourself AWAY from me.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Rolling (shag cut) stuff has crap sprayed on it as well unless you get that American Spirit stuff which tastes nasty and dries out real quick. It's just a myth that it's healthier, also the filters for rolling are way smaller. You do smoke less though unless you roll them really fat.
> 
> They spray crap on cigarette tobacco to cure it quickly and keep it moist, then use the fluffier stuff for rolling baccy and the scraps at the bottom for straights. The only way to get non-sprayed tobacco is to buy properly cured pipe tobacco or use the filler from cigars, but they both taste horrible in cigarettes and don't burn properly (pipe tobacco burns too slowly and cigar filler burns too fast cause it's meant to be densely packed and not have much oxygen pulled through it).


Well, I didn't know about that. Ignorance on my part, but STILL there is waaaay more **** put into straights. As for filters you can buy different types and lengths than the standard ones. Straights also make you inhale deeper compared to rollies as its not as harsh and as a result worse.

Edit: Kudos to above poster. That statement made by mim almost slipped my notice. You are force fed a load of bollux nowadays. Not saying that none of it is true but its definitely a matter of circumstance. You can say second hand smoke kills but really unless your confined into a small room with no circulation and the person is going through 30+ a day your in no real danger. Plus the images you see on packets are a result of heavy abusers.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Even the anti-smoking studies admit that unless you're an extremely heavy smoker, the risks aren't that high. As always with these health scares, they take the worst case scenario and make it seem like the norm. It's definitely not GOOD for you (unless you have one of a few certain conditions that nicotine/harmala alkaloids can treat), but most smokers will die of old age before they end up like the scare pictures on the packs. It's still worse for you than almost every illegal drug though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VagueResemblance said:


> Seems like the most useless addiction ever.


At least I could understand it if they were smoking pot. I can understand why many would like to get high. Pretty hard to comprehend a habit that is simply done out of habit formed long ago when they had to "look cool."


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd liked the smell of cigarette smoke since early childhood, was always attracted to it somehow... When I was a teen and my best friend started smoking, I begged a few puffs off her cigarette - and discovered head rushes, which were unfortunately _highly_ arousing for me, way beyond a "buzz". The head rushes disappeared after several months, but by then I was hooked, and the act of smoking also seemed to distract from my anxiety around people (while in reality, craving nicotine only exacerbated my nervousness).

In my twenties, I did manage to quit for two years, until I was drunk one day and remembered loving the feel and taste of smoking while drinking. So I stupidly went out and bought a pack - and had a few head rushes... Bah, hooked again. I haven't really tried to quit since, but the way a person's face/skin tends to look after many years of smoking isn't pleasant, so I'm considering trying again before that starts to happen, and for health reasons, too.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

when i started smoking, it was because i was stupid. now, its because its hard to stop


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Even the anti-smoking studies admit that unless you're an extremely heavy smoker, the risks aren't that high. As always with these health scares, they take the worst case scenario and make it seem like the norm. It's definitely not GOOD for you (unless you have one of a few certain conditions that nicotine/harmala alkaloids can treat), but most smokers will die of old age before they end up like the scare pictures on the packs. It's still worse for you than almost every illegal drug though.


This is absolute nonsense.

Here, meet some empirical studies, found with about 10 seconds of googling:

Health consequences of smoking 1-4 cigarettes a day: "Conclusions: In both sexes, smoking 1-4 cigarettes per day was associated with a significantly higher risk of dying from ischaemic heart disease and from all causes, and from lung cancer in women. Smoking control policymakers and health educators should emphasise more strongly that light smokers also endanger their health."

Importance of light smoking and inhalation habits: "Conclusions: Smoking as little as 3-5 grams of tobacco per day or not inhaling the smoke was shown to carry a significantly increased risk of developing myocardial infarction and of all cause mortality with higher relative risks found in women than in men. The study emphasises the importance of recognising that even very limited tobacco consumption has detrimental health effects."


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

mimcofied said:


> I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". *Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing?* Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


Should've gone with heart disease, which is still the number one killer worldwide and is NOT just because people are eating too many cheeseburgers.

I tried smoking a couple times just to see what it would taste like since so many people I knew liked it so much. Apparently, it just tasted like crap. Disappointing. :sigh



Chinga said:


> Wow, been brainwashed much? *My entire family smoked.. all died well into their 90s with no ill effects.* I grow so tired of brainwashed little sheep parroting everything they hear in the media when the facts seem to stack up against it.


I learned something important in my debate class last week: Examples don't prove a damn thing. (My teacher's words, not mine.)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> I learned something important in my debate class last week: Examples don't prove a damn thing. (My teacher's words, not mine.)


.... umm, this is a bit of a loose ended statement as it applies to everything so thus your also discrediting research carried out in the 'examples' above.

As for smoking it because of some 'cool factor' that doesn't apply to me. Head rushes are great at times as well the feeling of satisfaction. For me its great with handling stressful scenarios and calms me down during hyper phases.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> .... umm, this is a bit of a loose ended statement as it applies to everything so thus your also discrediting research carried out in the 'examples' above.


No. She's referring to anecdotal information. "My uncle survived for 50 years with a steel rod through his brain, *therefore* it's safe for anyone to get a brain piercing." That sort of thing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ciggs are gross, weed is good tho.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I think for some it is a persona thing. I never smoked except when I was in a pool/billiards tournament and everyone was drinking beer and smoking cigarettes... it just felt fun and right then but never any other time.


----------



## Lila11 (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with the coolness of it when you're young!, if you think it looks cool past teen years you need to get a life.Thats exactly the same as doing cocaine and thinking youre Tony Montana.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Dr House said:


> ciggs are gross, weed is good tho.


bahaha!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I started smoking because it helped with my anxiety and depression.

I quit because it's gross and it is way too expensive.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll admit that I occasionally smoke just to look cool in front of my friends or when I'm drinking. Otherwise I don't smoke and when I do, I usually just bum a cigarette off of someone.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I smoke because I was ordered to by my evil overlord.
*cringes in pain as she's whipped violently*

^ half true dat. Otherwise, did it cause I was bored. Started doing it less and less then because it started getting boring. And now... yeah, maybe I should quit =D eventually *finds that thought boring* xDDD


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I smoked out of boredom and to cope with SA especially when I would accompany people to parties. I used to smoke during group conversations to avoid talking to people. I also felt awkward not knowing what to do with my hands.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be honest, i smoke only when i go out with my friends, it's usually sobranie or cubans. It's all about the image and having fun with couple of coctails


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Because I can and I just do~ >D my dad and boyfriend smoke so it's pretty hard to give up either way anyway xD


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

soupbasket said:


> I smoked out of boredom and to cope with SA especially when I would accompany people to parties. I used to smoke during group conversations to avoid talking to people. I also felt awkward not knowing what to do with my hands.


yeah this is pretty much why i do it too , __ , i would say it is a huge social crutch. there's some quote about how people relate more to their cigarettes than to do to other people, i'd say that is true for me


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

To look busy (hence less weird) sitting alone between classes
To reduce awkwardness in social settings (keeps hands busy, an excuse not to talk)
An excuse to take a break during^
Something to look forward to throughout the day
Something to do while waiting for public transport
Reduces fear of growing old


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

To feel good I guess,although I would not touch a cigarette.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I started at 17 cause my stepbrother smoked and I thought he was badass. :roll

I haven't quit long term cause I don't have a good enough reason to. Health risks and all that, yeah I know but don't really care. It kinda sucks losing my breath so easily, but...meh. Plus almost everyone I work with and hang around smoke too so I never feel ostracized for it. 

The longest I ever quit was like three weeks. It's not that hard, the cravings are annoying but not tortuous or anything, for me anyway.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I wanted to try it and I felt cool when I let people borrow my lighter. Haha, dumb.

I've always been a light smoker though and I only really do it occasionally since cigs are just too expensive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A question for all you smokers out there.

_*Why do you bother showering if you're just going to smell like crap anyways after you light up your first cig?*_ Both smells of BO and cigarettes are just as disgusting.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

^I'll assume that was a rhetorical question


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Smoking is idiotic.
Why on earth would someone spend THOUSANDS of dollars per year to permanently damage their body and to smell like absolute SH*T?? I just don't get it...


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Smoking is a social event that people do together. It's super super addictive mostly they just try it to see what it does and then they are hooked and they can't stop. 

It's a persona prop....where I live there are lots of guys that have tattoos and smoke cigarettes, they sort of have that working class Bruce Springsteen thing going on. 

Just like some people dress like punks or dress like grunge or dress like rockabilly or whatever....cigarettes sometimes complete a "look". 

It smells really bad, I hate it when someone who is a smoker stands next to me in an elevator or sits next to me. I take it into consideration when dating people also...because you know you gotta kiss that mouth and be in their stinky car....and have to tell them: "please don't smoke in my space".....




My father has lung cancer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I smoked on and off for about four years to reduce anxiety and give me something to do whilst standing around in life. I still think the smell is nice, and love second hand smoke.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I smoked for a short time. Calms nerves, tastes/smells great, amplifies/alleviates depression. A lot of reasons to do things you know are bad and good for you, but ultimately bad.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Mostly because I was young and I wanted to do something that I knew was bad for me. Found out it gave off a nice nic kick, and been hooked since I was 13-14. Almost 10 years later I enjoy the break at work.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Salus said:


> I can't believe people think that smoking "looks cool". Does cancer feel nice? Does emphysema feel amazing?


Emphysema - well... David Carradine firmly believed oxygen deprivation was to die for.



> Does blowing second hand smoke into other peoples lungs give you joy?


Normally, no - I would think it rude. But when I come across peeps like some of those in this thread, I would be delighted to go out of my way to do so.



Georgina 22 said:


> I don't like smokers. It's a turn off for me and i've never done it before


I don't like people who stereotype. Although I concede, that is in itself a stereotype.



Chinga said:


> Wow, been brainwashed much? My entire family smoked.. all died well into their 90s with no ill effects. I grow so tired of brainwashed little sheep parroting everything they hear in the media when the facts seem to stack up against it.
> 
> And please please please dont hand me the line of the "mythical dragon of second hand smoke".. that in and of itself is a bad joke.
> 
> I smoke because I enjoy it, I smoke to keep self righteous people like yourself AWAY from me.


I like you a lot.



Noca said:


> A question for all you smokers out there.
> 
> _*Why do you bother showering if you're just going to smell like crap anyways after you light up your first cig?*_ Both smells of BO and cigarettes are just as disgusting.


I don't shower. The money I save in water rates and shower gel I spend on smoking.



Mourn4UrSelf said:


> Smoking is idiotic.
> Who on earth would someone spend THOUSANDS of dollars per year to permanently damage their body and to smell like absolute SH*T?? I just don't get it...


I would. I tried sucking a car exhaust, but with the price of gas, this is now the better option.

This may seem a troll-like response, but meh. The life of a smoker is dealing with troll-like activity on a daily basis, so it's nice to give something back to the community.

As a bonus, I smoked a cigarette for every annoying comment in this thread. The anti-smoking lobby is killing me; I hope you're happy.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

I hate non-smokers who maliciously bash people who smoke as if most of us don't already know the adverse health effects of smoking.

"EWW! Smoking is sooo groooosse! Smokers stiiiink! Only stupid people smoke! It's soo bad for you!" Blah blah blah

We already know. We've heard it all. We've seen the :truth: ads. You're not telling us anything new, and you're not helping anything.

Your comments only serve to show that you are all insensitive pricks who enjoy making other people feel like crap.

Did you ever stop to consider that as smokers (who want to quit, and have tried to at least once) we're pretty much telling OURSELVES the same **** mentally, every time we light up? You don't know the constant feeling of guilt and regret some of us feel daily.

And come on! On an SA forum? An SA SUPPORT forum at that?
Yea, way to be supportive.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

NeveS said:


> I hate non-smokers who maliciously bash people who smoke as if most of us don't already know the adverse health effects of smoking.
> 
> "EWW! Smoking is sooo groooosse! Smokers stiiiink! Only stupid people smoke! It's soo bad for you!" Blah blah blah
> 
> ...


I like you, too. A lot.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

shem said:


> I like you, too. A lot.


Oh who doesn't? 
Pssh... This guy...


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Smooth! 

Just as smooth as the hit from a cool, cool smoke.

And seriously - awesome post. After threads like this, the best I can do is weary sarcasm, but you were spot on.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

shem said:


> Smooth!
> 
> Just as smooth as the hit from a cool, cool smoke.
> 
> And seriously - awesome post. After threads like this, the best I can do is weary sarcasm, but you were spot on.


It's cool dude, I didn't mean to put anyone on blast specifically, and I do realize that the "inconsiderate pricks" line may have been a little harsh, and maybe a bit hypocritical.. but my jimmies were fairly rustled, and someone had to stand up for the smokers.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I used to smoke and still do sometimes. It can be very relaxing and very pleasurable, especially if you're having a drink. Once you've been a smoker it's really hard to not want one when you're out for a drink, believe me. I started up again when I was overseas a while ago, but it was those Indonesian cigarettes you get up in Bali - some of them are very mild. They'll still kill you, obviously - but not today. I always stop when I get back to Australia because after a few regular cigarettes it feels like someone has parked a truck on my chest - not nice.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Head rush is great at first, but then you get hooked and then you just do it because you need to. Not worth it imo, glad I got away from that .


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I smoked briefly when I was in college. I did it usually when I was drinking. I never got any real pleasure out of it, and I hated going to bed and smelling it in my hair. I hated smelling it on my hands. 

Fortunately, I never became a real smoker, I was just doing it because everyone else was. The thought of me holding a cigarette in my hand and taking drags just seems so silly to me and I cannot imagine doing it now..

I think most people do it because they're curious about what it's like and they want to look cool and impress their friends.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> I smoked on and off for about four years to reduce anxiety and give me something to do whilst standing around in life. I still think the smell is nice, and love second hand smoke.


I guess that is sorta like when you fart and your own gas doesn't smell as bad to yourself as it does to those around you.

Actually, since smokers are exposed to the smell of smoke so often, their brains sense of smell habituate to the smell of smoke, so that the smell of smoke no longer registered in their brain anymore. That is why smoker's don't understand why others hate the smell of smoke so much when it doesn't seem to bother the smoker.

Smoking is so ridiculously selfish, really. Like I am glad you get your nicotine buzz from smoking, but all the rest of us bystanders just get to breathe in your foul second hand or third hand smoke fumes with no benefit at all.

Why would someone not want to date a smoker? Lets see...

1) Have you ever tried making out with a smoker? If you were blind folded, a smokers mouth could be replaced with an ash tray and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

2) Their breath smells

3) Their teeth are yellow and gross

4) They smell beyond just bad, their smoke really makes it hard for anyone with asthma to breathe

5) Their second hand smoke or third hand smoke gets EVERYWHERE, and clings to EVERYTHING, long after the smoker is gone. It gets in your food and makes it taste like crap, it clings to your freshly washed clothes (why smokers bother doing laundry beyond removing stains is beyond me either). It is just so dirty

6) They are always out of breath, so good luck having any fun in bed with someone with COPD or emphysema.

7) If they smoke indoors, wherever they live, the walls are no doubt yellowed, nasty and the ceilings look beyond disgusting

the list goes on and on.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no idea why people smoke, it's disgusting and you're basically paying to have your life shortened.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Noca said:


> Blah


A smoker can stop smoking whenever they so choose to - if indeed they choose to.

A charmingly judgemental individual shall always remain thus.


----------



## BIliet (Nov 8, 2012)

At start some people might start smoking as a style or fashion with their friends. But later on they develop it as a habit. Some people use to smoke on order to decrease their tension or frustration, as they think about it. Their coul;d be some other reason to smoking.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I used to smoke because it made me feel good. I quit because I wanted to train martial arts without losing my breath all the time.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I dont smoke,
but I dont know anyone who doesnt smoke
and I dont really get all the cigarete(sorry dont know how to spell it) nazis,
alchohol is way worse yet I rarely hear anyone complain about that,


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't smoke, and would never.... but if people want to that is their business. All I would ask is that they don't do it into my face, in return I won't be one of the self-righteous broken records about how awful smoking is.
It is more of an issue in third world countries, where tobacco companies are trying to make up what they are losing in the west by targeting young, uneducated and socially disadvantaged persons for a new revenue stream.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

sis said it helps her reduce her anxiety and stress, she gets really anxious when deadlines are near. I don't smoke, I couldn't get into it no matter how many times I tried, she said it was just that I didn't smoke it correctly though lol idk even when I smoked it correctly I got dizzy and my eyes would hurt a lot.

though I want to know how much less anxious I will be if I get it right, but I already lost interest.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

When I first started, the nicotine rush felt good and it was something to do when I was bored. Eventually, it turned into a habit and an addiction. I smoked for four years before I quit, and I'd say only two of the 10 or so cigarettes I'd smoke a day were truly enjoyable...

Although I do miss the old cigarette and coffee routine in the morning, I would never, ever go back.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I smoked for a long time but quit a few years ago. I won't judge smokers. They know it's bad for them. They CAN smell the smoke. But there is a social thing associated with smoking and it does calm the nerves.

I am glad I quit because I honestly didn't think I could for a long time. Ultimately I just did it. No patches, gum, or pills.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

It helps me when im stressed out.


----------



## AmandaNBee (Nov 10, 2012)

*.*

I've been smoking cigarettes since I was only fourteen.
Just to find an escape from this town that was so mean to me. <3

Just kidding. I don't smoke. It's a slow suicide. But I love that song^^ 
And i thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Initially, they smoke because they are a bunch of sheep who can't handle peer pressure and are trying to fit in.
> 
> I HATE smokers with a passion. Especially those who smoke their cancer-sticks around me.


I wouldn't say hate - for me personally more a dislike lol :teeth My opinion has not been helped by the fact that the most ignorant and obnoxious people I've met have all been smokers.

The same chemical pathways that make you sedated and calm after cutting yourself are in effect when smoking, with an added adrenaline rush thanks to the lack of oxgen from inhaling all the crap in them. Why anyone wants to subject themselves to that is beyond me.


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

I assume you're talking about cigarettes. No offense, but the answer is pretty obvious...I quit after I realized that the money I was spending on cigs had better uses. (food, weed, etc.) and it just wasn't worth it. Not for any health-related issues. I smoked consistently for about 2 months but never really got addicted (thankfully), and quit cold turkey. Peer-pressure is a *****.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Okay smokers, if you haven't got it by now, the reason we 'hate' is because you are not only subjecting yourself to smoking cigarettes, BUT US TOO. We didn't ask to inhale your toxic smoke fumes, we don't benefit at all from doing so, and you wonder why that would piss off others around you? Smoking is NOT a victimless drug, you affect everyone around you. If whatever drug you are consuming only affects and destroys your body while leaving the rest of us alone, then it would be a matter of opinion, but affecting other's is outright SELFISH!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I hate all none-smokers. Even new born babies.

Gosh that sounded childish, hating on an entire group with no knowledge of the people within. I must come off as quite a bigot.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i smoke rarely but i really dont like it, just to try it out.


----------



## BIliet (Nov 8, 2012)

BIliet said:


> At start some people might start smoking as a style or fashion with their friends. But later on they develop it as a habit. Some people use to smoke on order to decrease their tension or frustration, as they think about it. Their coul;d be some other reason to smoking.


Thats what i think about it, what you think? Give your suggestions and opinions
STD Singles


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Because it harms your body, when you hate yourself, knowing that you're damaging the body of that person you hate so much is a good feeling.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I don't smoke but I find it quite hypocritical of people to malign smokers considering most of them drink which is a much bigger problem to society.

All I ask of smokers is not to smoke in my presence.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

try to breath in the same way they do while smoking... u'll feel good.try it.... BTW< I smoked once when I was 6 years old


----------



## geoagre (Nov 17, 2012)

It seems to be a great way to get extra breaks at work. Some people where I used to work would take 10-15 minute breaks every hour. When I hired someone I made sure she didn't smoke.


----------



## geoagre (Nov 17, 2012)

geoagre said:


> It seems to be a great way to get extra breaks at work. Some people where I used to work would take 10-15 minute breaks every hour. When I hired someone I made sure she didn't smoke.


Des Moines Weight Loss


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I'm not a smoker myself but I think I understand why they get so addicted. Really it's like any of us who have a destructing yet seemingly uncontrollable desire (e.g. sex, drugs, alcohol, television, etc...). It's just a way for them to vent their conflicting desires onto one thing.

In times when you lose some of your motivation, your will, your calmness or your strength, you succumb to being pushed away into the current that you might've accidentally stepped into. Any desire that conflicts with what you ultimately want and that is destructive can be this current. In the case of smoking, it's a very strong current, because many people have been swept by it before. If you want to take back control over you're desires, pushes against the current won't do much. You have to find a way to side-step it so you can actually get out of that current.

I see many threads on here about stopping masturbation. If that's the addiction you have to find out what the underlying desire or current is. Just trying to stop masturbation is like trying to push against the current, it won't do much. You have to get out of that current completely. In this case the desire is of attraction to another person's body, which may conflict with you being able to socialize, make friends, and loving a person for who they are on the inside, not the outside.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Sometimes, because I see something that makes cigarettecigarettecigarettecigarette go around and around in my head untill I smoke one. 
"brb":cig


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

The title why do people smoke? So the non smokers can answer the question....What's that about

Why do people drink, why do people take drugs and of course why do people drive...with all that smell coming out of the car


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been around smokers my whole life (although my parents didn't smoke or endorse smoking), I even smoked a few times myself, although I could not find an appeal to it, I tried picking up on smoking during my high school years when I was "in" with the only gang in my class, they were all smokers, but in the end I seen no satisfaction to it. Still being used to smokers, I developed an immunity to the smoke itself and I am not bothered by it at all.


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

I initially started because I was going through a rough time and thought they would help. It used to feel amazing, but now I think I smoke out of habit. I've been cutting back though. My goal right now is to smoke 1 pack in about 6-7 days.

That said, the reasons other people gave, such as smoking while waiting for the bus or smoking in the morning to get your day started, applies to why I continue smoking.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Soilwork said:


> All I ask of smokers is not to smoke in my presence.


You can't ask that of most smokers, they are too selfish to care about how they are affecting those around themselves.

I have some ***hole smokers who smoke right below my apartment window, so instead of having fresh breeze come in my open window, I get foul smoking toxic smoke flooding in.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

Why don't you guys just use e-cigarettes instead?

I don't smoke, and well if I was honest, I'm pretty judgemental of those who do without knowing them (well, actually knowing them I sometimes look down on them anyways). I think it has to do with boredom. I mean, that's one of the reasons why people decided to do Krokdil (this **** is scary as hell!).


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

---


----------

